# Swift winter Pack



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, I currently have an Itineo A class Motorhome which is fully winterised, ie the water and all pipes are inside the van. I have camped in minus 26 (Les Gets 2009) and had no problems. I also stayed at Tan Hill last night and it got down to minus4. Again no issues.
I am planning on changing my van this year and really like the new Bolero 722FB, with Alde heating. The dealers I have spoken to have said if I purchase the winter pack I would be okay in sub zero temperatures.

I would like any help or advice from anyone.

Many thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My local swift dealer, jc, tells me that the bolero is a cat 3 for insulation, which is the highest am told.with double floors etc.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The pack consists of:
Fresh and waste water tank heaters, waste pipe insulation and winter fridge vent covers.

Any idea of the cost of this option?

A previous topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-87577-dealer-fit-winter-pack.html


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

They are charging £199 for the winter pack. The dealer has told me that all fresh water pipes are inside the van and as the van is grade 3 classification I am thinking it would e okay, just worried whether the waste pipe from the kitchen sink goes outside the van to get to the waste tank.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

well that might be swifts "british" idea of a winter pack...but it aint mine or Dethleffs..

our old esprit had the winter pack and it consisted of upgraded wall,rood insulation ..thicker and of a high density stuff..

Also the water waste was insulated and all the pipes insulated and the traps all had heaters..

cost £1000+ and thats not the twin floor model either...they also do a Alde winter pack..

Having looked in German and Uk built vans/caravans with Alde fitted it aint the same..as the pipes are smaller and the radiators are smaller and installed badly and in the wrong places...typical British workmanship..

Like their blown air Truma stuff...half as many outlets and no Vario wall heating...

Stick with German it may cost more but its tried and tested..

ps: only the uk manufacturers use class for insulation and have winter proofed on them..let me see a Swift in -25c without any damp/condensation...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

You will need to leave the waste tap open - I have a winter pack on this van and had the same on the previous one. Everything was OK except the waste pipe.

The Bolero does not have a double floor as far as I am aware

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I would go for it - £199 is not a lot when talking new motorhome prices.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

The winter pack was a £120 option when we ordered our van in 2008 for 2009 delivery, the salesman said everything was there if we wanted the tank heaters fitted later.

We decided to wait and see if we needed them and last year thought we would have them retrofitted. The price from dealer was £800 including fitting this was due to the 'fitting kit' Swift say you need!

Needless to say we didn't bother but the dealer supplies a kit £270 including fitting but we wish we had just had them fitted from new.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Had the winter pack fitted to our sundance 620fb just been to bath for 2 nights in sub zero temperatures no problems at all


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Winter*



Rapide561 said:


> You will need to leave the waste tap open - I have a winter pack on this van and had the same on the previous one. Everything was OK except the waste pipe.
> 
> The Bolero does not have a double floor as far as I am aware
> 
> Russell


I was going to ask them to fit both heaters to the fresh tank as i always leave the waste tank open in the winter so cannot see the point of this been heated. They also say they lag all waste pipes.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

chubs said:


> Had the winter pack fitted to our sundance 620fb just been to bath for 2 nights in sub zero temperatures no problems at all


thanks again for your post.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our Swift Kontiki is 15 years old but i can clarify that it works perfectly well wild camping down to -18 which is our record so far and I was sat inside in a T shirt. Dont think I have a winter pack.

I do leave the waste pipe open though.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

barryd said:


> Our Swift Kontiki is 15 years old but i can clarify that it works perfectly well wild camping down to -18 which is our record so far and I was sat inside in a T shirt. Dont think I have a winter pack.
> 
> I do leave the waste pipe open though.


Thanks,


----------

